# Bonus Entries for SVSound Giveaway!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

If you are participating in the SVSound Giveaway, we have a bonus opportunity for you... :yes:

For every new member that you refer _*in the next 30 days*_ using the referral methods listed below, we will give you two extra entries in the giveaway drawing... provided the new member you refer qualifies for the giveaway. Even though this adds extra entries into the giveaway, it greatly enhances your chances of winning. If you refer 5 new members who also end up qualifying, you get 10 extra chances of winning.

Here are the referral methods:

Have the new member enter your exact username during registration...










*OR*

Give your referral link to the new member to use when they access the forum for registration.










This shows my referral link with my User ID number, which is "1". You can use the same link but insert your User ID... 


```
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/index.php?referrerid=[B]PLACE YOUR USER ID # HERE[/B]
```
You can also go to your User CP / My Profile and look in the Forum Info section for your link.


Our system is designed to keep track of who you refer provided you use one of the referral methods above. Remember, they must use your exact username or your referral link in order for it to count. You can check the number of referrals you have in your User CP / My Profile / Forum Info section as shown in the example above.


This is a great opportunity to increase your chances of winning... :T

*WARNING!* Anyone that is found to be registering bogus accounts *will be caught*. You will not be notified if we determine you have cheated, however, your entry as well as the bogus entries will not be entered into the drawing.


----------

